# berger bullets



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been looking into different bullets to load up in the edge 22-250 and was wondering if anyone has tried the bergers. I think my next bullet to try will be either 50 gr nosler ballistic tip varmints or the 50gr berger varmints. Just wanted to know if anyone has tried them on coyotes. Don't worry I well give a full review on how they worked for me on coyotes once I give them try.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not used the 22 caliber Bergers, but have heard that they are just as accurate as their other bullets. (just mind the twist rates that are listed on the box) I do use their 20 caliber bullets out of my .204 and they are accurate as well and quite devastating on coyotes. No splashes from my experience. perhaps I didn't hit one square enough, but I did hit one in the shoulder and he was DRT not so much as a tail wag. I have had a few spinners that may have gone a few yards but that was about it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't comment, out of my price range.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I have loaded the 60 gr. for a.223,like don said they are very accurate and not fur freindily at all. you will like the results.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I quit using them in my .223... had bullet splash on several occasions... then I started hunting some with the 17 remington.... with a lot of reading in forums that are big on the 17 they said to use the Bergers... but in the "Target" form, not the "Varmint"... the "Varmint" is intended for prarriedog sized game.... very fast expansion... The "Target" is still a hollow point... and in the 17rem did well on my 1st kill with it. I have a 22-250 myself and I'm thinking about giving the "target" Bergers a run... as far as accuracy I've had nothing compare with 'em.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Can't comment, out of my price range.


 How much more are they?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> How much more are they?


Around here, if you can find them, 15 to 20%


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They were $21 per hundred at the glendale Cabela's last time I bought some. So far other bulle makers have dropped their prices after the rush(obama) Bergers have yet to drop.


----------



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

Just ran a few of the 52 grainers through my Rem. Model 7 predator. This rifle to date has been very fussy with loads. I'm running a charge of 34.3 grains of IMR 4064 with nickel cases. I had yet to shoot groups this accurate with any other combo out of this particular rifle. I would say the bullets have made a difference. I have yet to harvest a coyote with them. However I've found that shot placement has more to do with pelt damage than anything. If you hit something hard with most varmint type bullets I would generally think that there would be more damage. At least its so in my experience with them.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well so far Im happy with the bergers Ill keep you posted when I try them more. 2 dogs down with them so far.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

first coyot was at about 200-250 yards dropped him like a rock with no exit. Coyote number 2 was at about 10 yards exit in the neck.


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 6, 2011)

For those of you who are looking to save nice winter pelts, then the Berger match varmint bullets are what you want to be using. I currently use the 40GR. BT in my .204 Savage Predator Hunter. These are a hollowpoint bullets, but were designed to only open up about the first 1/8" or so. They were specifically designed for saving hides. I've tried about every pill out there, & these work best on pelts. Small entry, small exit if they even exit. As far as the accuracy goes, I can ALMOST cover a 5 shot group with a nickel. For you guy's who like to use the .204 on dogs, here is a great recipe:

CALIBER: .204

BULLET: Berger 40GR. Match Varmint BT

POWDER: 25.0 grs. Reloader 10x

PRIMER: REM 71/2 BR

3750 fps. out of 22" barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yellowdog welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What grain do you use on your 204? I have used both the 35 and 40 grain and have been happy with them both. Now I am using the 40 grain just because the ballistics table shows a little more energy out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I use 35gr bergers for dogs and 32's for PD's and fox. I like the 39gr Sierras also they are accurate and deadly.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I use 35gr bergers for dogs and 32's for PD's and fox. I like the 39gr Sierras also they are accurate and deadly.


The Sierra 39 gr. Blitzking is all I load for my .204. It's a dog whacker and cat smacker!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to clarify my earlier post, I use the 32gr v-max for pd's.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> I quit using them in my .223... had bullet splash on several occasions... then I started hunting some with the 17 remington.... with a lot of reading in forums that are big on the 17 they said to use the Bergers... but in the "Target" form, not the "Varmint"... the "Varmint" is intended for prarriedog sized game.... very fast expansion... The "Target" is still a hollow point... and in the 17rem did well on my 1st kill with it. I have a 22-250 myself and I'm thinking about giving the "target" Bergers a run... as far as accuracy I've had nothing compare with 'em.


I have tried both the v max 40 and 50 gr bullets and I get far less splashes with the 50 gr burgers out of my 22-250 than I did with the v max.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> I quit using them in my .223... had bullet splash on several occasions... then I started hunting some with the 17 remington.... with a lot of reading in forums that are big on the 17 they said to use the Bergers... but in the "Target" form, not the "Varmint"... the "Varmint" is intended for prarriedog sized game.... very fast expansion... The "Target" is still a hollow point... and in the 17rem did well on my 1st kill with it. I have a 22-250 myself and I'm thinking about giving the "target" Bergers a run... as far as accuracy I've had nothing compare with 'em.


Was the hide damage from the exit wound or splash. I was thinking they may exit asI hardly ever got any splashes with the 50gr at 22-250 speeds so I though the 60gr out of a .223 might just punch right through.


----------

